# Losing weight after 2 Babies....



## twiztdlilangel (Apr 28, 2011)

So I'm not sure how to start this out but I wanted a place to keep track of my progress. Here's a little background info: I had my first baby in nov of 2005 and had no problems losing the weight I was in great shape before my pregnancy and was only 19 so my body bounced right back this time around after having a baby in June in 2010 it wasnt so easy! That paired along with the fact that I ate ALOT of unhealthy foods bc I was managing a portrait studio during holiday rush and working CONSTANTLY so I never ate right ever! Alot of fast foods! I also had to have a c-section with both babys so I really wanna lose that pooch where the scarring is! The moment I decided to make a change was when I realized NONE of my jeans fit me anymore! I have WAY to many clothes to go out and just buy new jeans bc Im to big for my old ones! I really wanna start feeling better about myself as well. I have started to change little things that I eat that are no good for me and I really dont have the money to do a gym and no one to watch the kids while I go, unless they go to a daycare so it costs even more, so I decided I'm going to use my Kinect to try to help lose weight along with walks after dinner with DH and the kids! I have no starting weight as I don't own a scale, but will update with starting weight after I make the purchase this evening! 


  	(I know my writing skills are awful but like I said I just wanted a place to keep myself motivated!)


----------



## twiztdlilangel (May 5, 2011)

Well I'm down about 4 Pounds  yay! Part of it I'm sure is normal fluctuation but either way I'm pretty excited.....All I've been doing is your shape for the kinect and some small eating changes! I'm going to the dance studio in town to finally get myself signed up for zumba very excited about that!


----------



## cutemiauw (May 5, 2011)

Go you!! I think it's very much possible to lose weight just by eating a good portion of healthy food and exercising at home using kinect/wii fit/ps move. Keep on going


----------



## writerlilly (Sep 27, 2012)

Jillian Michaels' Fit Kickboxing is really good. Three 20 minute workouts and you're going, going, going. Constantly. You'll definitely work up a sweat.

  	Switch your sugar to Palm Sugar which you can buy Amazon, an organic food store or you can go to one of those Asian Super markets and get a packet of Palm sugar. It would look like small round solid tablet blocks of sugar that can fit int he size of your palm. If you buy these packets you'll have to crush them up on your own. They look yellowish-brown. But they're 100% natural, unrefined.

  	They test just as sweet a refined sugar, but with all the nutrients and far, far, far less of a glycemic index. Great for diabetics as well. Honey is another good option, too.

  	Stay away from foodstuffs that have high fructose corn syrup or "corn sugar" in them. You can't totally avoid it, fo course, because it's in everything, but make more of an attempt to eat much, much less of it. So you may want to consider baking your own cookies and eating more fruit.

  	I w=once saw on television a recipe to bake a cake in honor of a famous basketball team. The recipe called for 5 cups of sugar! 5 cups! That's enough to put you whole body into sugar shock.

  	Palm sugar and honey are the way to go.


----------

